
Can Uber Ever Deliver? (Full 17-Part Series) - mimixco
http://www.horanaviation.com/site/mobile?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.horanaviation.com%2FUber.html
======
mimixco
This is Hubert Horan's outstanding teardown of Uber's non-existent business
model. The 17 installments of the series have been appearing on Naked
Capitalism but they're not all together in one place.

Here, on his own site, the author has aggregated these posts.

If you believe any part of the Uber fantasy (it's successful, it can make
money, it's the future, Uber is a tech company, self-driving cars, etc.), you
won't after you read this.

